# spare ribs



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good. Nice color.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure what kind of rub you used but it looks like Adkins bbq rub! That stuff is GREAT for pork ribs. It gives off the same color once it's put on the meat.


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

its my own mixture, im practicing for the halo flight cookoff in corpus on march 2nd


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*delicious*


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

looks good nice and juicy! good job!!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd hit that...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Ribs look great!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks finger licking good.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Cookoff*

Well don't keep us in suspense, how did you do yesterday???:cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice, 

i dont like them flat falling off the bone, just a little chew and pull left is perfect


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice. Seen a lot of great looking ribs on this site.


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

well we didnt do as good as we wanted to. there were 49 teams didnt make top 10


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I've found you cannot out guess the judges. Come on down to Sweet Home.Tx on 5/17 and 5/18 our VFD have our 8th annual BBQ cookoff. We had close to 100 entries last year and it's a family oriented event with a litle bit of something for everyone. I will be posting a flyer soon!:an6:


----------

